# Studiotax is now certified



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

FYI, studiotax is now certified. If only TD Waterhouse would provide me with my tax forms, I'd be able to send in my taxes.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I was able to submit two returns for kids (under 18) on studiotax without paying a fee. I was waiting for it to ask for payment, but it never did. Still free for minors?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Money172375 said:


> I was able to submit two returns for kids (under 18) on studiotax without paying a fee. I was waiting for it to ask for payment, but it never did. Still free for minors?


They said any tax return with less then $20,000 of annual income was still free. Any of your kids big bread winners? Perhaps they have an exception for under 18 as well.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

OptsyEagle said:


> They said any tax return with less then $20,000 of annual income was still free. Any of your kids big bread winners? Perhaps they have an exception for under 18 as well.


Must be the $20,000 limit. They‘re well below that....just their first summer job.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just updated my 2020 Studio Tax - Latest build was as of yesterday.

I also downloaded Genutax, which is now available.

I am going to run both and see how they compare. Used ST for years though!

It will be a while before we will have all the tax slips.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Must be the $20,000 limit. They‘re well below that....just their first summer job.


Even if they're over that you get 20 returns for that $15 fee.

As they stated, they just want to make enough money to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Even if they're over that you get 20 returns for that $15 fee.
> 
> As they stated, they just want to make enough money to make it worthwhile.


I knew about the fee and was prepared to pay it, but it let me file before collecting the fee. Wasn’t sure if a glitch or something else. Found out it’s income tested.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just so you know, I think the $20,000 income level for a free netfile submission might actually be a $40,000 combined return minimum for a free submission. My wife was under the $20,000 limit but when I went to netfile her return they asked for payment because my income put it all above $40,000.

Not a big sacrifice. The $15 is also subject to HST. 

Happy filing everyone.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

@agent99 I'm the same as you - used ST for many years. For kicks I tried out Genutax and was very frustrated with it. It is interview-only style, and took me through many steps that weren't relevant to me. Once finished, you can get to a specific section (which just takes you back to that point in the interview).


----------

